# Semi-Solid electrolyte



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Ahh the joy of Pump-N-Dump investment looking for a flock of pigeons to pluck.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Could be. On the other hand it could be a price breakthrough.

You sound bitter...


----------

